# Secure bicycle storage/parking at Dublin Airport



## Toto (17 Aug 2009)

Is anyone aware if Dublin airport has secure facilities for storing/parking a bicycle for a few days at a time on a regular basis? And furthermore, is it free of charge?

I have parked my car in short term on a number of occasions but cannot remember seeing a bicycle rack/shed. Or maybe people just don´t cycle to airports!


----------



## Cat101 (17 Aug 2009)

North Terminal, go across the main departures road down the hill and take the first left between the white hoardings, beside the Garda station theres a line of bike spaces there and bars to lock it up, a quick walk back across but the bike will be safe and theres no barriers to worry about.


----------

